

Facebook Messenger for Windows is out - alpb
https://www.facebook.com/about/messenger

======
asciident
I (and many of my friends) have been using Facebook "Messenger" on Windows for
years.

You can just add your account in Pidgin:
[http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12527/easily-add-facebook-
cha...](http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12527/easily-add-facebook-chat-to-
pidgin/)

Then you can even use your other IM clients: Google Talk, MSN, Yahoo, AIM, ICQ
(ahem)

~~~
tunetosuraj
Pidgin really sucks, trust me. I have used that for 3 years. Although there is
no better app. But as Facebook releases its native and sexy Messenger for
windows - its gonna be break through!

------
timothya
It's been out for a while - Facebook prompted me near the beginning of March
to install it. It works well enough, though sending messages is a bit laggy.
My biggest complaint is it's memory usage though - it must have a huge memory
leak since after a day or two it's memory usage is huge (bigger than the whole
of Chrome, where I have many tabs open, vs. it which is just running in the
background with nothing showing).

------
ender3989
There's been a beta of it out for a while, pretty sure. Since like December.
IMHO, it's shitty and really looks like web views thrown in an EXE wrapper.

------
justncase80
It's built in to win8, in the Messages app.

------
cantbecool
Look's like a minimalist AIM with no adds.

~~~
kolev
AIM is (or "was", given they're gonna shut it down) anything, but minimalistic
- AIM is bloated and ugly. Facebook Messenger is nowhere close to AIM, but is
super close to what the ideal Instant Messengers should be.

